# E3 2017



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

One of my favorite times of the year. E3 June 15- June 17

Will you be going to E3 this year? Have you ever been to E3 before? What new games do you want to hear about?

I want news on the Resident Evil 2 Remake. It's suppose to be coming out next year for the 20th anniversary, but I don't know. Capcom announced the news less than two years ago and it takes awhile to make a game. Also like to hear about a new Splinter Cell game by Ubisoft. Oh and maybe a new Bioshock game.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i want the scorpio to be underwhelming so i dont feel the need to buy one lol

games: I dont really care to see games i know ill like, like god of war.

Curious how assassins creed will look after the year off. my gut feeling is itll be the same ****, but who knows. 

Might want to see what Death Stranding's gameplay is like

Want to see Spider-Man gameplay

Want to avoid seeing anything Last of Us 2 related

SNES classic edition


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Interested in the PC news and Switch news from the event. More Mario Odyssey news woop.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't have the hardware to keep up with new games but I am looking forward to a horror game coming out this year, called Scorn. It's like they brought H.R. Giger back from the grave.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

E3 is usually my favorite time of the year. I want to see: 

New Splinter Cell game

New games for the Xbox One only

I wanna see some stuff about this new Assassin's Creed, I like the games. 

I also wanna see some more horror games, maybe an Alien Isolation 2 or something, idk. 

More stuff about Days Gone, Last of Us Part ll, and Death Stranding

I also wanna see some stuff for Kingdom Hearts lll

And well, there will be a lot of things that'll be interesting to me. 

Maybe a new Wolfenstein game. I like the one from 2014 a lot. 

More stuff about Code Vein

And I know that there won't be anything about Halo 3 Anniversary or Halo 6 but they said there will be something for Halo this year, I think.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'll be going. Picking up my badge this Sunday. I plan on going 2 days only - Monday and Wednesday (or Thursday. Haven't decided yet). Going to stay home on Tuesday to watch the Nintendo Direct and rest. 

The only game I want to see get announced is Bloodborne 2.

Also want to see more info on Mario Odyssey, Xenoblade 2, and the new Shin Megami Tensei game for Switch.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts III
Pokemon Stars (yeah, the odds are terrible of this happening now)
Assassin's Creed: Egypt (title?)
God Of War
Scorn
Last Of Us Part II
Ni No Kuni II: Revenant Kingdom (release date)


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Bethesda could be making some sort of announcement, which has me interested. Other than that, maybe see what Nintendo has planned for the Switch.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Not gonna watch. It's going to be full of movies instead of gameplay. And just like every E3, 90% of games shown there are gonna end up being terrible.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

mattmc said:


> Kingdom Hearts III
> Pokemon Stars (yeah, the odds are terrible of this happening now)
> Assassin's Creed: Egypt (title?)
> God Of War
> ...


The new Assassin's Creed is supposedly called "Origins" also, Scorn looks interesting as well.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> The new Assassin's Creed is supposedly called "Origins" also, Scorn looks interesting as well.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Thanks for telling me that, I'm really excited for them to do Egypt. Curious to see what they do with the series mythology in that context. Scorn has such a gorgeous yet disturbing aesthetic.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never been to an E3. Mainly I just want to hear of news from E3 about Elite: Dangerous updates they promised.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am really excited for the Microsoft conference! I hoping there will be a Halo 3 remaster announced.

Plus I wish I was there so that I could get paid for giving applause during the show.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Not gonna watch. It's going to be full of movies instead of gameplay. And just like every E3, 90% of games shown there are gonna end up being terrible.


same here. its been a massive disappointment last couple of years. I don't really think it's as important or as relevant as it used to be as an expo, times have changed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lol E3.

Great GOTY titles with 10% gameplay, 10% quick time events and 80% cinematic.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm very excited to hear about Fallout 4 VR


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Gurii (Jun 9, 2017)

E3 has been terrible for years. Some games I get hyped about, and then I get buyers remorse. A small part of me was hoping that Valve would be attending this years E3 since 2017 was the year of the seven hour war in the Half-life series, but I knew they wouldn't. Episode three will likely never be talked about again.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> lol E3.
> 
> Great GOTY titles with 10% gameplay, 10% quick time events and 80% cinematic.


hell of a generalization. how does this not look fun to play? (assuming you'll argue about all the QTE's that might be in that clip, but early in development theyre the best looking stuff to show in a trailer)






im happy to not be cynical of modern games. It's been a bit of an underwhelming generation in terms of long-lasting appeal/memories, but in the moment i've had plenty of fun with AAA games and smaller ones


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

Every year that E3 comes around and there is no mention of Half-Life 3 I die a little more inside.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What the heck is an E3?


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What the heck is an E3?


Electronic Entertainment Expo.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I thought that Madden postgame mini conference would never end.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

ShadowOne said:


> hell of a generalization. how does this not look fun to play? (assuming you'll argue about all the QTE's that might be in that clip, but early in development theyre the best looking stuff to show in a trailer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is literally 0% gameplay in that video. How can you tell if it looked fun to play or not?


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

WOW! A Way Out looks awesome! 

"Split Screen offline Co OP" 

But............but............ but... I don't have any friends 😢


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> There is literally 0% gameplay in that video. How can you tell if it looked fun to play or not?


i think one of the swinging clips, and the one where he launches the thing into the guy is gameplay. and when he flips the guy over and slams him into the ground. and i think jumping through the cafe might be like assassins creed where it has the control but it is gameplay (too much detail for it not to be that)

i also trust the developer. I think they'll make the controls great which is super important since it just has to be fun to traverse


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

ShadowOne said:


> i think one of the swinging clips, and the one where he launches the thing into the guy is gameplay. and when he flips the guy over and slams him into the ground. and i think jumping through the cafe might be like assassins creed where it has the control but it is gameplay (too much detail for it not to be that)
> 
> i also trust the developer. I think they'll make the controls great which is super important since it just has to be fun to traverse


Those are either cutscenes or scripted sequences made for the purpose of the trailer.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Eh...*

It's not as exciting to me anymore.

I'm not really a gamer, so I can't say I've ever really been thrilled about it.

I'll always see the trailers online anyway, and the presentations are broadcasted live as well.

The only thing I'd get excited for is a 東京喰種 game that isn't an RPG.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

A Way Out and Star Wars Battlefront ll looks great. Excited to see what else is at E3, everything at EA's conference was meh.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

New Kingdom Hearts 3 trailer


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm going to E3, I'm driving from SF to LA on Monday and will pickup my badge either that day or Tuesday. I'm more excited for the experience of going and what Nintendo has plans for in the future.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

firewatch93 said:


> WOW! A Way Out looks awesome!
> 
> "Split Screen offline Co OP"
> 
> But............but............ but... I don't have any friends &#128546;


I was wondering how many people would have thought that when they announced it. 

I literally thought "I wouldn't be playing that then" and had a little laugh to myself. I don't have any current consoles or, you know, money, but I usually just watch to see how things are progressing.

Maybe some SAS gamers could pair up to play it (I think they said you could play it online too).


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Visionary said:


> I'm going to E3, I'm driving from SF to LA on Monday and will pickup my badge either that day or Tuesday. I'm more excited for the experience of going and what Nintendo has plans for in the future.


Have fun, glad to see the crowds aren't an issue for you (or at least not enough of an issue to keep you away).


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> Have fun, glad to see the crowds aren't an issue for you (or at least not enough of an issue to keep you away).


Crowds are an issue, I get really anxious if there are too many people around, but that's more of me screaming in my head.

As long as I have space and can observe from a distance, I do fine.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Visionary said:


> I'm going to E3, I'm driving from SF to LA on Monday and will pickup my badge either that day or Tuesday. I'm more excited for the experience of going and what Nintendo has plans for in the future.


that's awesome. I kind of wanted to give them a year to figure stuff out since it's the first time E3 is open to the public. Just sounds like they opened up the expo without fully thinking of the logistics, and other expos are open to the public and handle it okay so I'm thinking theyll use this year as a learning experience.

But hopefully it's not as insane as I'm imagining for you. LA's convention center is pretty huge. Would be cool to hear what you think when you're done


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Visionary said:


> Crowds are an issue, I get really anxious if there are too many people around, but that's more of me screaming in my head.
> 
> As long as I have space and can observe from a distance, I do fine.


I can understand that, I think you'll enjoy it though.

You'll have to report back when you return, let us know if you saw any hidden gems.:smile2:


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Glue said:


> New Kingdom Hearts 3 trailer


Love the look of Olympus. Hopefully this trailer and the one coming out next month means the game isn't too far from release.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Ubisoft has not disappointed.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

$500! 

Go home Microsoft, You're drunk.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Not bad. I saw some guys that looked good. Metro Exodus, Life Is Strange Before The Storm, Anthem, Assassin's Creed Origins, Ori and The Will Of The Wisps, and Middle Earth Shadow of War. Those about the only things at the conference that interested me. Oh and the original Xbox backwards compatible thing was awesome too. Everything else was meh but I got some stuff I was hoping for. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am really excited for the Microsoft conference! I hoping there will be a Halo 3 remaster announced.
> 
> Plus I wish I was there so that I could get paid for giving applause during the show.


They said that there wouldn't be a Halo 3 Anniversary unfortunately. Kinda sucks too because I loved Halo 3.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing really new about Assassin's Creed Origins except now it's in Egypt. Same formula different setting. Feeling disappointed.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

Who the hell has a Press Conference at 12 o'clock midnight!?

Come on Bethesda your better then that. You know people gotta go to bed.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

dead24 said:


> Nothing really new about Assassin's Creed Origins except now it's in Egypt. Same formula different setting. Feeling disappointed.


Ubisoft's press conference is tomorrow afternoon. So we're going to get more info tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

dead24 said:


> Nothing really new about Assassin's Creed Origins except now it's in Egypt. Same formula different setting. Feeling disappointed.


I was..really not impressed. I know they were just showcasing the different abilities and they showed stealth kills, but the main reason I loved these games was when you could do the actual assassination as stealthily as possible. And the demo he just bum rushes. Also curving of the arrow was goofy, and the giant dragonfish thing was goofy.

Too many other games to play

The game that really impressed me was Metro. I have the first one on steam and never got to it..i may now

Edit: Just now saw Anthem. Damn. Am I really going to get a scorpio....and a 4k tv? ugh


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Devolver Digital's press conference is my favorite so far. That Suda51 cameo :laugh:

Got my badge today. Can't wait to try Mario Odyssey.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky (May 9, 2017)

Glue said:


> Devolver Digital's press conference is my favorite so far. That Suda51 cameo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow have fun! Honestly I haven't been excited for a Mario game since Galaxy lol. But it seems like it'll be pretty fun.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

The new Dragon Ball game looks ****ing awesome!!






I also like Life Is Strange so i can't wait to play Before the storm. Metro looks really good too.


----------



## calumniate (Jun 11, 2017)

Interested in Anthem... other than that waiting for the Sony conference.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm skim watching Bethesda's conference, man that opening was cheesy...

Now you're using your conference to advertise Sony hardware OK...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm skim watching Bethesda's conference, man that opening was cheesy...


 People are saying that Bethesda showed their kids at the start, so fans would be less likely to give them **** for a lacklustre presentation :serious:

*and there might be something to it...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

MinatoMatoi said:


> The new Dragon Ball game looks ****ing awesome!!


It looks pretty fluid and well animated. The graphics remind me of King of Fighters 8, which is a good thing. And Finally getting back to old-school 2d style fighting games was a good idea. It worked well for Mortal Kombat 9 when it came out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> People are saying that Bethesda showed their kids at the start, so fans would be less likely to give them **** for a lacklustre presentation :serious:
> 
> *and there might be something to it...


I saw this comment on video I'm watching:

lmfao:



> "Hey guys, remember when we made skyrim?"Just saved you from this horrible briefing.﻿


I haven't finished watching it yet though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The Evil Within 2 (didn't hear about the first game,) seems a lot like Silent Hill, but less creepy/sinister.

Wolfenstein 2 looks entertaining.

Otherwise underwhelming, but I wasn't expecting a big announcement from them this year tbf, and without one they don't really have much to show.


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

Well I guess I didn't miss much from the Bethesda conference. The Internet is saying it was bad. 

Evil Within 2 thats awesome. The guy who made all of them old Resident Evil games.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know why anyone is excited for anything ever. So no, no, and nothing. It's getting to the point that all the new games coming out are either derivative or inane or both. That I have no need to play them, old games still exist, and indie games are way cheaper, often a great deal better, and even might actually have some sort of artistic vision instead of attempting to make something staggeringly mediocre just to please the largest group of people possible.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> People are saying that Bethesda showed their kids at the start, so fans would be less likely to give them **** for a lacklustre presentation :serious:
> 
> *and there might be something to it...


They're hinting at paid mods again, mate. I can't believe it lol.

Creation club...my God. I guess i'll stop playing their games and start making mods instead.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> They're hinting at paid mods again, mate. I can't believe it lol.
> 
> Creation club...my God. I guess i'll stop playing their games and start making mods instead.


 It's unofficial content from vetted, highly professional, 3rd party providers lol. Definitely not mods !

:wink2:

and who knows, if it's successful they might expand it out so normal members of the public can take part too...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@Paper Samurai

Lets hope it stays that way. Even if i don't even play their targeted games, I just hate the idea of breaking a long time tradition of free mods since the old days of the original Doom. Some stuff should stay sacred :b

At least for now mods are free. I'm still just on Morrowind, New Vegas and old Skyrim. No interest in FO4 and Special edition Skyrim, so it's not like I have to pay for mods anytime soon.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like a certain somebody isn't going to get the witchhunt they wanted over The Last Night.

That just makes me want it more.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey, I'll be at e3 tomorrow! Wish me luck!


----------



## calumniate (Jun 11, 2017)

Sony was underwhelming. Besides the Detroit game didn't really care for any others. I wanted something for TLOU 2. :'(


----------



## Gurii (Jun 9, 2017)

Called it. The worst e3 I've seen in a long while.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was expecting new announcements, big new IPs but they've mostly just have shown gameplay for already teased/previewed games. Spiderman looks good though, with similar gameplay to Batman Arkham games.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Was pretty underwhelmed by ps4's conference. Can't really deny the game lineup for 2018 though. Last year was pretty great and it takes more than a year to make a game, so it makes sense for this year to be a down-year for announcements.

Spiderman looked great, but there WERE a few too many QTE's..but those are always visually the most gripping. I'm still optimistic the majority of the game will be a free-roam experience


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

*bleh*

Microsoft = awful, Sony = disappointing


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*Paper Samurai*
> 
> Lets hope it stays that way. Even if i don't even play their targeted games, I just hate the idea of breaking a long time tradition of free mods since the old days of the original Doom. Some stuff should stay sacred :b
> 
> At least for now mods are free. I'm still just on Morrowind, New Vegas and old Skyrim. No interest in FO4 and Special edition Skyrim, so it's not like I have to pay for mods anytime soon.


Ah, I don't think my sarcasm translates well into text sometimes -- I think what Bethesda is doing is the smallest possible distance from being paid mods :-| So for all intents and purposes it basically is.

Given enough time and a bit of success, they will no doubt open this up so joe public can get in on the action too. Bad times for anyone who doesn't like being milked !


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Why no Detroit: Become Human? I am waiting for that.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Wait a minute, Beyond good and evil 2? why didn't anyone tell me?!


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

Estillum said:


> Wait a minute, Beyond good and evil 2? why didn't anyone tell me?!


i never played the first one, but the trailer (movie) looked really interesting.

The guy tearing up at 4:08 was a pretty damn cool moment. It feels like such a long time ago that they announced it. Still seems like years away though


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TuxedoChief said:


> Looks like a certain somebody isn't going to get the witchhunt they wanted over The Last Night.
> 
> That just makes me want it more.


Oh weird, I've been listening to Lorn - Acid Rain on repeat all day






That's a very interesting looking game. Cyberpunk and 3D (?) pixel art. And it's coming on PC too :3 (maybe I'll play it some time in the next millennium.)

Might be one of the best trailers I've seen so far and almost missed it hah. Didn't watch any Microsoft trailers (till now,) or their conference.



jim11 said:


> Why no Detroit: Become Human? I am waiting for that.


(you have probably found this by now, but just in case)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Beyond Good and Evil 2 trailer was cool, but no gameplay, and it probably won't look anything like that when it's released.

Monster Hunter World also looks cool. 

Days Gone looks too much like Tomb Raider (the game that came out before the last one,) in terms of gameplay which I'm not a fan of. Lots of quick time events and overly scripted.

There's a Call of Cthulhu game so that's interesting.

Shadow of the Colossus also looks cool.

Anthem looks alright. Shadow of War looks alright. It's cool that God of War is doing Norse mythology. Probably won't end up playing any of these.

Mario's magic hat is funny.

Uh I commented on Bethesda's conference already, so that sums it up for the stuff I've seen yup.

Oh yeah, there's a Spiderman game. But that's a PS4 exclusive so I won't be playing that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow I can't get over how much I love the art style of this game






(also the song lol, so weird that they picked that one, since I discovered it ages ago but randomly started listening to it a lot again a few days ago.)

lol this trailer doesn't really seem to be gameplay and I don't even care. XD


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

That Spiderman vid has me considering getting a ps4 now. Hnnngg!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Apparently a Pokemon RPG has been confirmed for the Nintendo Switch:

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ms-Development-of-Full-Pokemon-RPG-for-Switch


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------

